# Moldy trailer dressing room



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My mother gave me a used Featherlite 3 horse slant load for Christmas. I love it but the dressing room smells very moldy, It is very bad now because of the mild and damp weather we are having. It will be horrible in July. The tack area doesn't leak but there is an ac/heater in the top. Any ideas on how to get rid of the smell and or mold without replacing all of the carpeting? If even replacing the indoor/outdoor carpet will even get rid of the smell.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If there is a filter in the heater/a/c unit replacing it may help. I know that is what they do sometimes in places like Florida when they get the mildewy smell. I would try and replace the carpet. also, but I would wash it down with a mild bleach solution while the carpet is out to eliminate the mld in the cracks, etc. THen maybe get some of those "damp-rid" canister like things that absorb moisture and deodorize. I think you can get them at places like Lowes and Home Depot.

Hope you get more ideas on here.......


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thank you vert much, I was hoping not to replace the carpet. But if I needed to I was going to use the old carpet as a pattern. 

Any one know what to attach the carpet to the aluminum with? Is there a special type of glue?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah-go to HD or Lowes and ask them. I know there is glue that will work. THe hardest part will be getting all the old residue off to give you a nice smooth surface to adhere to.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

i ripped up the carpet in my lorry and replaced it with linoflooring as it is far easier to clean perticularly if you use it when there is rain/mud outside!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thats a neat idea faye !


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The linolium floor is a good idea. Was it caulked around the edges to keep debris from getting underneath?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My tack room is moldy smelling, it gets really humid inside so I end up opening the door that leads into the horse stalls when the trailer is not in use to allow it to not get all humid and nasty. (It's a temporary fix until we can figure out a solution).

Good luck to you.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Be careful using bleach on true black mold. I met this couple that perform restoration services and mold removal and they said the fumes from bleach and mold were toxic.

Google mold removal and make sure you do your cleaning in a well ventilated room. You may want to contact a professional (there are a ton of restoration specialists in Joplin since the tornado) for advice.

I had boats up in Michigan that were stored over the winter and battling dampness through the winter was a full time job. 

Do this after you have scrubbed the area out and have removed any bacteria growth. If you can provide electricity to your dressing room, hook a fan and a flood light to a timer to come on and off during intervals throughout the day.

The fan and light will provide a source of heat and air circulation to help keep the outside dampness from affecting your dressing room. Even if the room doesn't leak, the swinging temps between day and night will create condensation in the area. Combine that with a warm day and no air circulation and the condesation will turn into mold.

You can also try the containers of Damp Rid. Depending on the size of the area, you may need several and they probably won't last through the season.

Good luck!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> The linolium floor is a good idea. Was it caulked around the edges to keep debris from getting underneath?


You should caulk the floor.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Sam, Didn't think about black mold, I'm glad you did!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with checking all of the seals, BUT, skip the mild bleach solution. Open it up on a dry day--TODAY we have high winds here and THAT would work, and use rubber gloves and STRAIGHT BLEACH with the door open. Chlorine (and sunshine) kills all molds, principally bc it is a naturally occuring compound. I also think the AC filter could be the culpret.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

This looks like a decent reference site.

How to Kill & Remove Mold with Bleach, Borax, Vinegar, Ammonia


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

AQHSam said:


> You should caulk the floor.


This may be a case of lost in translation (accross the pond) but what is caulking?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Caulk, My deffinition would be a waterproof putty-like substance applied in a line on top of the linolium floor where it meets the trailer walls to keep moisture and debris from getting under the linolium. Like where your bathtub or shower meets the walls of your house or your kitchen sink meets the countertop.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

ahh, in the Uk that is called sealing or beading.

Yep my lino floor is sealed.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

That linolium on the floor is the way to go. That would be so easy to clean.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> That linolium on the floor is the way to go. That would be so easy to clean.


 
I don't know why they don't put that on all tackroom floors anyways, would make it easier to clean rather than using that piece of crap dustbuster. That sucker sucks and not like it's supposed to either!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

First spread some baking soda on the carpet and let it set for a few days..then...Buy you a couple of bags of charcoal briquettes and spread them loose on the carpet...

It won't fix the problem but it will help with the smell.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The baking soda and briquettes will buy me some time untill weather is warmer and I am able to to some serious work in there. It is so bad now that even my grooming brushes smell more like mold than horse.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You can use rubber matting, like a thin stall mat material. That way it is stiff enough to hold its shape without being glued down. Then, you can take it out to clean and sterilize.

RB Rubber Products 1008500 Rollout Rubber Flooring 4' x 25' Black#


It is pricey, at first, but will never wear out or get too nasty to clean easily.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gaaaa Rip the carpet out. It harbors dust, dust mites and mold. We had to rip our entire house out due to mold so I know of which I speak! I don't have carpets in my house now...but I am not sick anymore either. 

To clean mold use a 10:1 water/bleach solution. Straight bleach will shock the mold..not kill it. (I used to work for Sherwin Williams and part of my training was how to deal with mold to repair/repaint and I then trained people to do it properly) When they did our house they sprayed it with a "sealer" and the mold remediation company acted like it was something mysterious. Hahahah is was primer/sealer. 

Clean the mold off...let it dry thoroughly and then use a primer/sealer like one at Sherwin Williams or Kiltz. Lay down your linoleum and caulk it and you will be good to go. 

My riding buddies and I use the LQ from the barn. It has a nice weekender package...and even though it is kept in the storage barn it still has a slight moldy/musty smell. I am highly allergic to it so I sleep in the horse part!!


----------

